# Hd5850 + 9600gt = ??



## MoonPig (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey,

Just curious if there's been any changes since my folding days. I have a HD5850 in my main rig and im getting a 9600GT tomorrow. It's ment to go in a dedicated folder, but i can't finish that machine yet. 

Just wondering if it's possible to fold on JUST the 9600GT and let my HD5850 run the games etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes I think it's possible, I'm sure I've read somewhere that you can set things like that, sorry I couldn't give you a more accurate answer on how to do this exactly - I'm not a cruncher so have very little knowledge on the subject


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2010)

Totally possible! I game on my 5850 while my GT240 folds. BuckNasty set mine up, hopefully him or someone else who know's the procedure can chime in.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 11, 2010)

Perfect. I shall recruit a member tomorrow!

Hope you folders saved my seat


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok, my quest has taken me to another place, lol.

Trying to get my hands on 2 8800GTS 640MB's. 

Is there any software restriction running a HD5850 on games and 2x 8800GTS on F@H?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> Totally possible! I game on my 5850 while my GT240 folds. BuckNasty set mine up, hopefully him or someone else who know's the procedure can chime in.



Copy the target line from the GPU shortcut/properties and post it for moonpig to use.  Should work, but who knows how different systems see the second GPU, whether it's gpu 0 or gpu 1.



MoonPig said:


> Perfect. I shall recruit a member tomorrow!
> 
> Hope you folders saved my seat



Seat's still here, just further back.



MoonPig said:


> Ok, my quest has taken me to another place, lol.
> 
> Trying to get my hands on 2 8800GTS 640MB's.
> 
> Is there any software restriction running a HD5850 on games and 2x 8800GTS on F@H?



Once you get one working, the second _should_ be a breeze.

Have you seen the PPD and the energy efficiency of the GTS 450 and GTX 460?  The 460/768 has earned our "bang-for-the-buck" award as the best all around card when considering PPD, cost, and power usage.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 11, 2010)

Maybe so, but money's more of an issue for me. 2x GTX460 would cost me £250. 2x 8800GTS would cost me like £40... haha.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2010)

The G80 8800's are power hogs, which mean they will also create heat issues.  If you're looking at used, 8800GT/256 and GTX260/216 are 2 of the most energy efficient of the previous generations.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 11, 2010)

GTX260s are too much for my PSU. Only got 2x 6pin spare. So:

8800GT
8800GTS
9600GT
9800GT
and i don't know what from the GTX4** series.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 12, 2010)

Right, my 9600GT is here. Who want's to guide me


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Right, my 9600GT is here. Who want's to guide me



Are you asking for Teamviewer or just suggestions on how to install the client?


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 14, 2010)

Either really. Not sure how to install it in this scenario


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 14, 2010)

Why don't you try: FahtrackerV2 3.34


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 14, 2010)

Downloaded, Installed, Running. 

Thanks man, that program is brilliant. Just need to get my hands on a 2nd 9600GT now 

Edit:

I'm not exactly "with-it" anymore when it comes to folding, but isn't this PPD abit low for one 9600GT?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2010)

Those 494pt work units bring alot of cards to their knees. You will see other work units throughout the day. Watch your temps.

BTW, my 880GS(96 shader) on pull 3700PPD on the 494pt units @725/1740/800.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 14, 2010)

60c too much? I can up the fan.

Leaving this to run for the day to see if it's nice and stable


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 15, 2010)

Just wondering if these scores sound right:

494wu = 2,974 PPD
587wu = 3,559 PPD

675MHz / 900MHz / 1700MHz


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2010)

You may want to post that question in  TPU's F@H Team.


----------

